# Arnold Schwarzenegger 16-20 years old



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Epic lats already!!


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

Legend


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Not very impressive results from juicing heavy and legally for 4 years on daddy's dime.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

TheComebackKid said:


> Not very impressive results from juicing heavy and legally for 4 years on daddy's dime.


Yea, you're right. Arnold had **** results. Clearly a non-responder.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

TheComebackKid said:


> Not very impressive results from juicing heavy and legally for 4 years on daddy's dime.


"daddys dime!" you make him sound like some spoilt showbiz brat, he clearlly worked hard for where he is, and i bet times where tougher back then.

LEGEND


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

TheComebackKid said:


> Not very impressive results from juicing heavy and legally for 4 years on daddy's dime.


He won mr universe in 67 age 20, is that not a very impressive result?


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

36-26 said:


> He won mr universe in 67 age 20, is that not a very impressive result?


Not saying anything about the consistency of judging criteria or level of competition back then.

But I am saying Arnie didn't build a particularly impressive physique until a few years later.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I never was impressed with arnolds physique, sure he was ok for his day but even then think the judging was a bit off like in pumping iron when surge nubret came second to him in the olympia when he was clearly better......Plus he looks like a chicken with those little legs and wide waist line :scared:

He mint place in the top 3 in one of today's nabba shows but would have had to nail his condition more than his water self back then.....Not saying i dont like him i loved his films but he is a t*at and has trampled over alot of ppl to get where he is today.

Plus making golds gym take his photos down when he came governor was like turning your back on what gave you all your breaks !!

Sorry if this has upset some of you that idealize the man but its the truth


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

go to 3min 24. seems like it could be his first cycle at that picture change LOL


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Like him or loathe him , it's thanks top Arnold and his buddies of the that time that bodybuilding immerged from the shadows to where it is today. Arnold encouraged many later bodybuilders to take to the Iron. Up until then bodybuilders were considered to be narcisstic and homosexual.

Admittedly the sport has moved on, but many of his practices are still widely followed even to this day. You simply can't compare then and now, it's like Roger Banisters mile record , you simply can't understand as it was soo different ...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

freaky lol


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

thecoms said:


> bodybuilders were considered to be narcisstic and homosexual.


Whats changed?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

TheComebackKid said:


> Not very impressive results from juicing heavy and legally for 4 years on daddy's dime.


hes natty silly.


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Mey said:


> hes natty silly.


I'm sure during those years he was fueled solely by Aryan pride.


----------

